# Raw feeding for a dog with liver disease?



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Can you still feed raw diet for a dog with liver disease? (without red meat) just chicken wing,chicken breast ? should organs be included? 
I have searched the internet for hours and never found a dog who was on raw get liver disease and what they fed weh they got it?
any advice is appreciated thank you


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know about liver disease and raw but I do know of an Italian Greyhound breeder who feeds BARF style raw. She uses only chicken and turkey for meat. But she also feeds a veg and fruit mix, and she supplements with vitamin mixes. The food she feeds is ground (she does it herself) and she does give occassional "treats" to add in a bit of vareity.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you, im just wondering if raw meat is ok for damaged liver as without it maybe it couldnt filter the bacteria and it stays in her body and goes to her brain or something


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Milk thistle is supposed to be good for dogs with liver problems. It's an herb, and I have no idea how much to add or how often, but it's something to look into. Dogs Naturally just mentioned it in an article.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you
Its strange nobody knows if raw food is ok for dog with liver disease not just here but ive spent hours pn internet and found NOTHING about this


----------



## lemontwig (Aug 3, 2011)

hi Nickiklaus

Im sorry to hear that your dog has liver disease. Our dog Roxi is recovering from liver damage caused by eating a mushroom-the poisonous kind that are popping up everywhere here in CA right now. It has been a terrifying ride, as she was hospitalized twice, and nearly died. We are now trying to gradually add in her old food-she was eating raw for the past 1.5 years. It is scary, and I echo your frustration with not having any clear guidance. We are adding in some of her less fatty raw meats-just a tiny bit at a time. She was put on canned and dry science diet for 2 weeks and was stable on that. We had to do this because she couldn't even digest a homemade bland diet. She seems to do well with turkey neck (instead of the whole ones she thrived on, we offered her a quarter of a neck twice this week. She had some premixed raw last night. She had some slimy D a couple hours later, so I wonder if that was too much. Or the wrong kind. I guess, we will just have to proceed slowly and carefully from now on. 

I appreciate you creating this thread. And I wish you and your dog the best!


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

I think if it will make you feel better, rather cook the food, but stay with natural food(free range and organic if possible) The less toxins the liver has to eliminate the better, and processed pet food contains to many preservatives You should definitely feed organs, especially liver, as this will support your dogs liver (like cells help like). Vitamin A will also give support to the liver, but not to much! Along with milk thistle as mentioned above. I also read that sun-generated vitamin D helps support liver function.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i wouldnt feed liver, either to a dog with liver issues.

i have rex, on sam-e, milk thistle and chinese herbs. the chinese herbs are the only thing that , so far, has helped him.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You can do the leaner meats like chicken, turkey, rabbit, goat. Once the liver stabilizes you should add organ back in. I would be keeping the dog on Milk Thistle minimally and there are several other herbs which encourage liver function and cleanse. Raw is the easiest diet on the body so definitely something I would stick with. There are holistic groups on yahoo which would be able to give you more supplements and have more members some of which deal with this issue with their own dogs.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah. I feed her Royal canin gastrointestinal low fat canned food now. Only thing she can keep down. Ive also eliminated the milk thistle as that made her throw up too
She was 5.2 kgs and now shes 4.5 kgs... And she was already slim to begin with
Ive never seen such a skinny dog  shes just bone
But at least she is alive... Now that i have found a food she can keep down ik trying to make her gain weight


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

For anybody who cares, she died last night naturally at home. It was the first day she had no appetite at all and she walked around everywhere trying to find a place to hide and die so i knew it was coming. :*( RIP, my best friend forever. Having her body cremated today, and i chose to keep the ashes


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God, what terrible news. Im so sorry Nickiklaus, I really am. My heart breaks
for you.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so very sorry. You loved her and gave her a wonderful life and I hope you find peace in that.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ohhhh, I'm so so sorry. :hug:


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i am so very sorry for your loss. i know the struggles you've had and how hard you tried.
sad sad sad.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## lemontwig (Aug 3, 2011)

Dear Nickiklaus

I am so sorry to hear this. What a difficult time for you. I know you were trying to do your best to help her heal. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

She was obviously very much loved and cared for. My heart hurts for your loss.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I am so sorry for you and your baby. I know how hard it is. Rest in Peace.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you all very much


----------



## Gemma60538 (Dec 7, 2012)

I know that my mother-in-law has liver disease and she is supposed to be on a low protein diet because any protein is hard on her liver. Not sure if it's the same with dogs...


----------

